#  > Engineering Exams & Institutes - All about Indian Engineering Colleges >  > Engineering Colleges Direct/Management Quota Admissions Related Discussions >  >  DITM Sonipat Admissions 2012, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions

## richa_tiwari

*About* : Delhi Institute of Technology & Management has emerged as a premier institution in the National capital region for professional education in the fields of Technology& Management. It is located on NH-1, about 60km from Delhi at Gannaur (Dist. Sonepat), Haryana.

Branches 

*Course Name*
 *Intake*

CSE
 120

IT
 60

ECE
 120

ME
 120

Civil Engg.
 120

Electrical Engg.
 60



*Fee Structure
*
*Program*
*Duration*
*Amount*
*Caution Money*

B. Tech.
4 Years
Rs.95,000/- p.a.
Rs.2,000/-



*Hostel Fee*

*Facility*
*Amount*

Boys Hostel
Rs.80,000/- p.a.

Girls Hostel
Rs.80,000/- p.a.



Queries are Welcome !!!





  Similar Threads: SVCE Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placements Discussion SGI Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches,  Fee Structure, Placements Discussions PDMCE Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions BMIET Sonipat 2012 Admission, Branches, Fee, Placements Discussions SIEM Sonipat 2012 Admissions, Fee, Branches, Placements Discussions

----------

